# gentoo schmiert immer wieder mit jfs-Fehler ab ...

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

seit gestern abend spinnt mein System. Nach einem Neustart fing es an, und zwar irgendwann nach 5-10min kann ich keine neuen Fenster mehr öffnen/Programme starten/etc...

Dabei taucht jedesmal dieser Fehler auf 

```
Feb  1 18:27:56 angler ------------[ cut here ]------------

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler kernel BUG at fs/jfs/namei.c:511!

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler invalid opcode: 0000 [1] SMP 

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler CPU 3 

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler Modules linked in: nvidia(P) acx i2c_i801

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler Pid: 5327, comm: gconfd-2 Tainted: P        2.6.23-gentoo-r6 #2

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff803389d1>]  [<ffffffff803389d1>] jfs_unlink+0x241/0x3f0

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler RSP: 0018:ffff81011e7e3e08  EFLAGS: 00010296

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler RAX: 0000000000000031 RBX: 0000000000000016 RCX: ffff81012744e000

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler RDX: ffff8101207e3d08 RSI: 0000000000000082 RDI: ffffffff80767ae0

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000001

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffff8101132654a8

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler R13: ffff81011e7a1938 R14: ffff81011e7e3e48 R15: 00000000008cc700

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler FS:  00002b1c870e7d00(0000) GS:ffff810127e41800(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler CR2: 00000000008e3000 CR3: 000000012057f000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler Process gconfd-2 (pid: 5327, threadinfo ffff81011e7e2000, task ffff8101265f8ea0)

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler Stack:  ffff8101132652d8 ffff81011e7a1768 ffff8101132652c0 001600102317fe00

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler ffff810113265240 ffff81011e7a16d0 ffff81011e7a1938 ffff8101132654a8

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler 0000000000000010 ffff81012425ae80 ffff81011a6c30d0 0000000000002041

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler Call Trace:

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler [<ffffffff802a6afb>] vfs_unlink+0xab/0x100

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler [<ffffffff802a9227>] do_unlinkat+0x117/0x1c0

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler [<ffffffff8029ec81>] __fput+0x151/0x1e0

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler [<ffffffff802b5d77>] mntput_no_expire+0x27/0xc0

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler [<ffffffff8029ba94>] filp_close+0x54/0x90

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler [<ffffffff8020b86e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler 

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler 

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler Code: 0f 0b eb fe 4c 89 e6 89 df e8 a1 f6 ff ff 48 85 c0 49 89 c7 

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler RIP  [<ffffffff803389d1>] jfs_unlink+0x241/0x3f0

Feb  1 18:27:56 angler RSP <ffff81011e7e3e08>

```

Ich habe den kernel-2.6.23-r6 installiert, aber auch mal den 2.6.24er versucht .... immer der gleiche Fehler. Danach läßt sich mein Rechner dann auch nicht mehr herunterfahren. Danach geht eben nix mehr, ausser das was vorher schon offen war, wie jetzt z.Bsp. Firefox

Weiß jemand Rat

----------

## Aldo

Ich vermute mal, daß du JFS als Filesystem hast.

Und so wie ich das interpretiere ist da ein Bug im JFS.

Ich würde ein anderes Filesystem benutzen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

logisch verwende ich jfs .... hehe, weiß ich selbst.

ABER warum soll ich ein anderes nehmen wenn der Fehler erst seit 1 Tag auftaucht? Was so plötzlich kommt muss einen Grund haben und irgendwie zu reparieren sein oder etwa nicht?

----------

## Aldo

Probier mal den Kernel neu zu bauen.

Laut Fehlermeldung tritt der Bug ja im Kernel auf.

Vielleicht ist da irgendwas schiefgelaufen beim letzten Bau.

Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche "Optimierungen" in der make.conf oder irgendwas anderes gemacht was zeitnah mit dem ersten auftreten zusammenhängen kann?

<edit>

Filesystemcheck schon gemacht?

</edit>

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> <edit>
> 
> Filesystemcheck schon gemacht?
> 
> </edit>

 

fsck.jfs -f /dev/sdX

X = laufwerkspartition

(am besten 2-mal), dann berichte nochmal   :Wink: 

viel glück   :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> kernel BUG at fs/jfs/namei.c:511!

 

Wenn man dort in den Sourcen nachschaut, steht dort 

```
ASSERT(ip->i_nlink);
```

Es ist also ausdrücklich irgendeine Konsistenzprüfung des Filesystems, die fehlschlägt (die den Filesystem-Autoren wohl so wichtig war, dass Sie lieber den Kernel abnibbeln statt möglicherweise Unfug zu schreiben). Das klingt sehr danach, dass Dein Filesystem irgendwie inkonsistent geworden ist. Es kann natürlich auch irgendeine eine von den Filesystem-Autoren übersehene race condition sein, die nur bei Dir häufig auftritt...

----------

## Vortex375

Sollte sich das Dateisystem im Falle einer erkannten Inkonsistenz nicht automatisch read-only remounten anstatt den Kernel sterben zu lassen?

Naja, ich verwende jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren jfs auf meinem Desktop-System und hatte bisher keine Probleme (trotz einiger "unsanfter" Reboots).

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also,

nachdem ich so yiemlich alles versucht habe gebe ich auf.

Ich meine es bringt alles nix, egal ob ich Kernel neu baue, einen anderen Kernel versuche, etc ... derFehler bleibt.

Und da ich mit jfs immermal wieder Probleme hatte, zumindest nach unerwarteten Reboots, werde ich auf ext3 umsteigen. Scheint mir doch robuster zu sein.

Aber trotzdem Danke an alle.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schon mal an defekte Hardware gedacht? Ok, wenn es jetzt mit ext3 geh, dann ist es wohl nicht die Hardware.

----------

## energyman76b

wie wäre es mit einem bug-report an lkml? Nur mal so als eine Idee. Natürlich ohne nvidia-Treiber.

Schon damit, falls es ein bug ist, auch gefixt wird?

----------

